# موقف فى مصيف !



## Alexander.t (27 يوليو 2013)

*بقالى مثلاً فوق ال 12 ‫#‏سنه‬ موقفتش اجيب عيش من ‫#‏فرنه_بلدى‬  او حتى لو كانت مش بلدى وزحمه ، المهم انهرده اول ما وصلنا طبعا مطبقين من  امبارح وانا خلصت الشغل ووضبت حاجتى وطلعنا يعنى حتى مفيش راحه
 المهم اول ما وصلنا روحت انا وجوز اختى وبنت خالى نجيب عيش 
‫#‏العيش_البلدى_المدعم‬ هنا رائع بمعنى الكلمه العيش اللى احنا بناكله فى ‫#‏كايرو‬ غالبا هنا بيأكلوه للبهايم !
 المهم الفرن عليها ناس كتير بغباء 
 طابور مش منظم !
 اللى واقف من جوه الشباك وبيبيع عيل سيس اخر حاجه متنفعلهوش التناكه اصلا   ! ( اصل التناكه زى السجاير ممكن تلاقى واحد بيشرب سجاير ومش لايقه عليه ،  اصلها اكسسوارات رجالى وزى الاكسسوارات الحريمى كده فيه اللى بيليق عليها  وفى اللى لا ! )
 المهم حجزت دورى ووقفت انا وبنت خالى وجوز اختى تحت شجره كده وده طبعا لان الطابور يسير ببطء شديد واقترب من حافة الشمس
 يعنى بيزلونا ويمرمطونا فى الشمس ! ما علينا
 وقفت تحت الشجره بعد ما حجزت دورى 
 ولما لقيت الناس كترت ورا اللى انا حاجز وراه دخلت ‫#‏الطابور‬ وقولتلهم يجماعه انا حاجز ورا الراجل ده 
 ورجعت تانى وقفت مع بنت خالى وجوز اختى

 وبعد حوالى 25 دقيقه دورى قرب فاضل قدامى 4 !
 دخلت الطابور ونفس الناس دى اللى انا قولتلها انا حاجز داخل بقف فى دورى بيسالونى هو انت حاجز من امتى ؟
 ساعتها بدئت افقد اعصابى مهو يا اما الناس دى اغبيه يا اما انا كنت بكلم  ناس طرش ولان فى الغالب الاطرش مش بيتكلم فأتاكدت انهم اغبيه
 المهم الولد اللى حاجز وراه اتدخل وقالهم : ايه يجدعان منتو جايين وشايفينه بس هو معاه حريم فاستائذن منى  وهو جه وقال انه حاجز !
 ونشكر ربنا وقفت فى الطابور بدون مشاكل !
 " التعامل من خلال شباك حديد يعنى لو انت فى جسمى كده " دلوقتى " " ممكن " تدخل منه !
 الراجل اللى ورا الشباك الحديد شخص سافل اخر حاجه لا يعرف معنى الضيافه ولا الرجوله فى التعامل مع الغرباويه "
 حصل الحوار التالى
 بينى وبينه

 انا : ادينى ب2 جنيه عيش 
 البائع قفش من ايدى الاتنين جنيه وادانى جنيه يعتبر رمهولى فى ايدى ودور  وشه الناحيه التانيه جاب بجنيه عيش فى ثانيه الا تلت ( لاعيب فى شغلانته )
 وناولهونى بطريقة تخليك لازم تمسك العيش لانه هيقع لو ممسكتهوش ! ( لاعيب جدا بيعتمد ع سرعتة فى تعويض نقص المواد الخام )

 وقالى : مفيش غير بجنيه 
 اول ما قال الكلمه دى الناس عاوزه تزقنى من الطابور وترمينى عشان دورهم (شعبنا فعلاً محتاج  قليل من التحضر )
 المهم عافرت بجسمى مع الناس وعملت اداء حلو مع 4 بيحاولو يطلعونى بجسمهم 
 يعنى واحد يصدرلى كتفه فى كتفى غشان يزقنى فى اطلع من الطابور وبيعتمد ع  ان طابور الحريم جمبينا لزق يعنى اى قله هنلبس مع الحريم وهتبقى غارقه
 وبالكاد عرفت اكمل كلام معاه وسط ضوضاء رهيبه ممن يحلمون بادوارهم فى طابور العيش !
 قولتله: يا صاحبى انا غرباوى مش من هنا ومعايا ناس كتيره عاوزه تاكل فادينى انهرده بجنيه كمان  معلش اصل انا من مصر 
 فقالى : :ٍ/: على :ٍ/: مصر
 قالى الكلمتين دول ودماغى فكت منى !
 انت بتقولى انا كده قالى اه واللى عندك اعمله
 لسه هزعق لقيت ايمن جوز اختى حط ايده على بوقى وشدنى بعيد عن الطابور بطريقه خنقتنى جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
 فشديت مع ايمن وانتهت المشده بينى وبين ايمن انى قولتله روح امشى وخد روزيتا 
 موبيلى السامسونج كان خلاص بيفصل شحن والايفون كان فاصل بالفعل وكنت رميه فى السكن اللى مأجرينه 
 اخدت موبيل روزيتا
 اتصلت ب112 من فونها الموبينيل رد عليا قسم الشرطة الرئيسى فى المحافظه وانا مكنتش قريب من القسم ده كان فى قسم تانى اقربلى
 اللى رد عليا قالى : اتصل من رقم فودافون هيجمع معاك حاجه قريبه ليك !
 قولتله : والله العظيم ، يعنى لو حد بيحاول يقتلنى وبتعامل معاه وبهرب منه ادور ع رقم فودافون عشان اتصل بيكم !
 قالى : ايه المشكله يا افندم 
 حكتله الوضع قالى دقايق وهتكون عربية الاتارى عندك الدقايق دى قعدت كتير
 لا خالص بصراحه حوالى 50 دقيقه
 ع بال ما جم كنت خلصت علبة سجاير 
 المهم وهما داخلين الفرن كانت بتشطب
 الكلام ده الساعه كام ؟
 11 الا 10
 كانت الفرنه بتشطب 
 رمضان الفرنه بتشطب فيه الساعه 11 وليموت الصائمين وغير الصائمين !
 قابلت عربية الاتارى ودخلت معاهم جوه
 مقدروش الامين اللى جالهم والواد اتثورج عليا جوه تانى وقالى هتعمل محضر هعمل محضر انك سرقت ايراد الفرن واتهجمت عليا
 قولتله : انا معاك اعمل اللى انت عاوزه وانا اعمل اللى انا عاوزه ، يلا يا باشا
 راح امين الشرطه اتنرفز اوى وجه وقفل باب الفرن جامد وهو خارج
 وقالى : يعنى انا جاي اخلص مشكله عشان لا نعمل محضر ولا زفت يتعمل معايا كده
 طيب انا هعلمهم الادب 
 بصراحه امين الشرطه ده وصلنى بالامين اللى بيكتب المحاضر ، المحضر اللى بيطلع من تحت ايده اللى طالع بيه ع النيابه بياخد 4 فى 15
 كتبلى كل حاجه عاوز اقولها من اغير ما اقول وكتبلى اسم الواد السيس اللى اتثورج عليا
 بكره بقى هعدى ع الواد السيس ده اديله رقم المحضر واعمل معاه الصح عشان يتابع قضيته
 وعشان يعرف ان الرجوله ادب عشان ميكونش مسافر ولا حاجه يتاخد تسليم اهالى !*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 يوليو 2013)

*جدع يا مينــا 

بس للأسف مش هايجيب معاه المحضر*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يوليو 2013)

كويس اووووووووى ان الشرطة جت اصلا فى موقف زى ده 
دى حاجة كويسة 
وكويس انك مسبتش حقك وبالاحترام كمان موقف يحسب ليك
بس تفتكر ايه اللى هيحصله يعنى بعد المحضر اللى اتعملوه 
​


----------



## nermo nano (27 يوليو 2013)

برافووووووو جدا على العملتوا ناك نحاول تاخد حقك
حتى لو محصلش حاجة كفاية انك  حاولت 
انا بااحياك على شجاعتك
:big29::big29::big29:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2013)

اووف ياخبر كل ده علشان ب 2 جنيه عيش
لا مش ممكن ابدا

بس انا رأي بلاش تعدي عالولد ده تاني
وكويس انها جت علي قد كدا متكبرهاش بزياده

ادي اخرة المصايف واللي بيصيفوا : )​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *جدع يا مينــا
> 
> بس للأسف مش هايجيب معاه المحضر*​




تصدق زعلتنى !
انا دافع 50 جند فى المحضر !


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2013)

هو ممكن اسألك في سؤال ؟
طيب ميرسي

هو اصلا حد يسيب يوم تاريخي زي النهارده 
ويروح  يصيف ويجيب عيش اساسا


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 يوليو 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> تصدق زعلتنى !
> انا دافع 50 جند فى المحضر !



ولا تزعل وان شاء الله خير
وابقى تابعنــا ونشوف ادنيا هاترسى على ايه​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ولا تزعل وان شاء الله خير
> وابقى تابعنــا ونشوف ادنيا هاترسى على ايه​




ههههههههه عيب يا ابو الروقات تقول كده
انا عملتله محضر سب دين والفاظ خارجه
وثبتت فى المحضر انه هددنى بتحرير محضر بالتهجم ع الفرن وسرقة الايراد
فكده مفيش اى حاجه هو هيعملها هتاكل معايا وانا كده كده كنت بديله قرصة ودن بس عشان هو ميعرفش امى عشان يشتمها !
مش قصدى ازيه بس قرصة ودن وبكره هديله المحضر ورقم تليفونى لما يحتاجنى اجى اتنازل هاجى بس مش قبل ال15 يوم ! اللى هياخدهم بعد ما ياخد اول اربعه !


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 يوليو 2013)

*


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:






ههههههههه عيب يا ابو الروقات تقول كده
انا عملتله محضر سب دين والفاظ خارجه
وثبتت فى المحضر انه هددنى بتحرير محضر بالتهجم ع الفرن وسرقة الايراد
فكده مفيش اى حاجه هو هيعملها هتاكل معايا وانا كده كده كنت بديله قرصة ودن بس عشان هو ميعرفش امى عشان يشتمها !
مش قصدى ازيه بس قرصة ودن وبكره هديله المحضر ورقم تليفونى لما يحتاجنى اجى اتنازل هاجى بس مش قبل ال15 يوم ! اللى هياخدهم بعد ما ياخد اول اربعه !

أنقر للتوسيع...


استـــاذ ورئيس قسم ياعـــم 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> استـــاذ ورئيس قسم ياعـــم
> *​




حبيبى :*


----------



## grges monir (27 يوليو 2013)

يا مينا شرا العيش دة فن ولية ناسة
انا فاكر غلطت مرة  روحت اشترى عيش  طبعا فشلت
ماما قاللتى روحت اى فرن
قلت ليها الفرن اللى بتجيبى منها
راحت معايا والدنيا كانت زحمة شوية
ندهت على صاحب الفرن 
شافها قالها ازيك يا ام جرجس
قالتة اهو دة جرجس بنفسة ازاى بقى يرجع من غير عيش 
ضحك وخمس دقايق كان جايب قفص عيش لحد ماما وقالها اتفضلى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يوليو 2013)

اوف اوف كل دا على 2 جنية بس
بس الحمد الله انا بجد بحييك على الشجاعة دى 
​


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2013)

*اتمنى متكونش المحافظة دى اسكندرية
علفكرة احنا لسه راجعين من مطروح واهل البلد بيتعاملوا بشكل مقزز ومقرف جدا
المصيفيين بالنسبة ليهم باب رزق ومع الاسف بيتعاملوامعاهم اسوء معاملة فىن وفين لما تلاقى حد منهم محترم وبيتعامل بزوء
لكن انا حبيت اقولك نصيحة بلاش تروح عند الشخص دا تانى او حتى تفكر تشترى منه عيش لانه هو وسط اهله ويمكن وقت ما تروح تشترى منه تانى يستفزك تقوم متعصب يتكتروا عليك والموقف هيكون مش كويس وحصلت معانا اكتر من مرة وربنا ستر
مصيف سعيد ان شاء الله ولو على العيش اشتروا فينو او شامى وفكك من العيش البلدى فترة المصيف
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> يا مينا شرا العيش دة فن ولية ناسة
> انا فاكر غلطت مرة  روحت اشترى عيش  طبعا فشلت
> ماما قاللتى روحت اى فرن
> قلت ليها الفرن اللى بتجيبى منها
> ...



*ناس ليها حظ و ناس ليها ترتر*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ناس ليها حظ و ناس ليها ترتر*


عندك حق دا انا لما بروح مع ماما فى حتى بيتف عليا ^_________^
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> عندك حق دا انا لما بروح مع ماما فى حتى بيتف عليا ^_________^
> ​



*أنا حرمت أقف فى طابور العيش

فيه حد مسئول فى المنطقة بيجيب لنا عيش 

و بياخد مرتب من الناس على كدة*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا حرمت أقف فى طابور العيش
> 
> فيه حد مسئول فى المنطقة بيجيب لنا عيش
> 
> و بياخد مرتب من الناس على كدة*



لا انا بودى اخويا بعرضه للخطر ^_^
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> انا عملتله محضر سب دين والفاظ خارجه
> وثبتت فى المحضر انه .....
> مش قصدى ازيه بس قرصة ودن وبكره هديله المحضر ورقم تليفونى لما يحتاجنى اجى اتنازل هاجى بس مش قبل ال15 يوم ! اللى هياخدهم بعد ما ياخد اول اربعه !


*أربعة أية فى خمستاشر أية ؟؟ ..هو قاتل قتيل ؟؟!!!!
يعنى هو على أقصى الأحوال سعادتك دة محضر ( مُشادة ) يعنى محصَّلش " مشاجرة "
المشاجرة بيبقى فيها ضرب وتعوير وتقطيع هدوم ...وانت خارج صاغ سليم 
يعنى حتى لو جابوا الواد ( بفرض يعنى ) هيتسأل كام سؤال ويتوكل ولا هيتعرض على نيابة من أساسه 
ألا شؤال شاذج ... وخدنى على أد عقلى بس ...أنت جبت أسم الواد بالكامل منين ؟؟
*​


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> تصدق زعلتنى !
> انا دافع 50 جند فى المحضر !


*هابى مصايفينز ...*




​


----------



## oesi no (27 يوليو 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ههههههههه عيب يا ابو الروقات تقول كده
> انا عملتله محضر سب دين والفاظ خارجه
> وثبتت فى المحضر انه هددنى بتحرير محضر بالتهجم ع الفرن وسرقة الايراد
> فكده مفيش اى حاجه هو هيعملها هتاكل معايا وانا كده كده كنت بديله قرصة ودن بس عشان هو ميعرفش امى عشان يشتمها !
> مش قصدى ازيه بس قرصة ودن وبكره هديله المحضر ورقم تليفونى لما يحتاجنى اجى اتنازل هاجى بس مش قبل ال15 يوم ! اللى هياخدهم بعد ما ياخد اول اربعه !



*جبت معاك شهود ؟؟ 
مش هياخد 4 فى 15 صعبه دى 
هو ممكن يتاخد القسم يتروق 
الا لو رش رشه نضيفه هناك محدش هيكلمه 
بس برضه كويس انك عملت معاه كدة 
كفاية بقر بقى 
*​


----------



## oesi no (27 يوليو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *اتمنى متكونش المحافظة دى اسكندرية
> علفكرة احنا لسه راجعين من مطروح واهل البلد بيتعاملوا بشكل مقزز ومقرف جدا
> المصيفيين بالنسبة ليهم باب رزق ومع الاسف بيتعاملوامعاهم اسوء معاملة فىن وفين لما تلاقى حد منهم محترم وبيتعامل بزوء
> لكن انا حبيت اقولك نصيحة بلاش تروح عند الشخص دا تانى او حتى تفكر تشترى منه عيش لانه هو وسط اهله ويمكن وقت ما تروح تشترى منه تانى يستفزك تقوم متعصب يتكتروا عليك والموقف هيكون مش كويس وحصلت معانا اكتر من مرة وربنا ستر
> ...


يالهوى مطروح بقت زى الزفت بفكر اقضيها غردقة المصاريف متقاربه 
من السنه اللى فاتت وانا حالف مدخلهاش 
10 خناقات فى 7 ايام هههههههههههههه ولا اللى كان جاى يحارب


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (27 يوليو 2013)

هو انت كنت تقصد (لا عيب في شغلته) بمعني لاعب
كبير ولا قصدك لايوجد عيب

صديقي الرجولة والبطولة والجدعنة واضح انها متاصلة
فيك ونابعة منك 
وانا شايف ان عمرها السيجارة ماكانت بتضيف جمال
او قوة او جاذبية حتي لاجمل واجمد الممثلين

لاني كل ما اشوفها افتكر الضعف والعبودية والذل
اللي كانت هاتجرني ليه لما شربتها فترة

لان انا من رأيي يسوع المسيح ربنا بناخده من خلال خبز وخمر
والشيطان بكبرياءه عايز ينافس ربنا
فبيدينا ذاته من خلال الدخان والنار
وجات علي بالي اية من الكتاب

الرسول بولس بيقول لا تستطيعوا ان تشتركو في مائدة الرب ومائدة شياطين في ذات الوقت

من المواقف اللي ازعجتني قولك
اداني العيش بسرعة لدرجة لو ممسكتوش هايقع
واخد مني الفلوس ونتشها بسرعة
ورجعلي جنيه باقي كانه بيرميهولي
كل دا وبتقول مصر محتاجة قليل من التحضر
دا لو فيها كتير من دولة يبقي ولا ينفعها كثير من التحضر
موقف استاذ ايمن اتفق معاه من حيث المبدا لا طريقة الشد
عشت مع عائلتك في كنف يسوع


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> كويس اووووووووى ان الشرطة جت اصلا فى موقف زى ده
> دى حاجة كويسة
> وكويس انك مسبتش حقك وبالاحترام كمان موقف يحسب ليك
> بس تفتكر ايه اللى هيحصله يعنى بعد المحضر اللى اتعملوه
> ​


المفروض انه هيتعرض ع النيابه لو الولد مش موجود اثناء عرض المحضر ع النيابه هياخد تجديد غيابى وزمان وكيل النيابه اداله التجديد اصلا



nermo nano قال:


> برافووووووو جدا على العملتوا ناك نحاول تاخد حقك
> حتى لو محصلش حاجة كفاية انك  حاولت
> انا بااحياك على شجاعتك
> :big29::big29::big29:
> ​


نورتى يا نيرمو 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اووف ياخبر كل ده علشان ب 2 جنيه عيش
> لا مش ممكن ابدا
> 
> بس انا رأي بلاش تعدي عالولد ده تاني
> ...


هههههههه لا كل ده عشان شتم امى
انا انهرده الصبح الساعه 7 وانا طالع ع البحر كان نايم قدام الفرن ع كرسى بلاستيك كده( صعب عليا للاسف )
بس كنت حابب اتاكد ان اسمه رضا زى ما هو مكتوب فى المحضر ناديتله رد عليا قولتله صبحلى ع نفسك
كل ده وهو رايح فى النوم فتاكدت من اسمه بكره هديله رقم المحضر :w00t:


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هو ممكن اسألك في سؤال ؟
> طيب ميرسي
> 
> هو اصلا حد يسيب يوم تاريخي زي النهارده
> ويروح  يصيف ويجيب عيش اساسا


ده ع اساس انى وافقت اساساً :new6:
انا نزلت يوم 30 لقيت الميدان مش محتاجنى فمنزلتش تانى !
الميدان لما بيكون محتاجنى بكون اول واحد
وهنا انا غنى عن التعريف فى موضوع الميدان ده
هنا فى المنتدى الثورجيه اللى ع حق معدودين ع الصوابع ونشكر ربنا العبد لله واحد منهم :spor22:


grges monir قال:


> يا مينا شرا العيش دة فن ولية ناسة
> انا فاكر غلطت مرة  روحت اشترى عيش  طبعا فشلت
> ماما قاللتى روحت اى فرن
> قلت ليها الفرن اللى بتجيبى منها
> ...



انا مش محتاج لفن عشان اكل يا جرجس !


لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اوف اوف كل دا على 2 جنية بس
> بس الحمد الله انا بجد بحييك على الشجاعة دى
> ​


ثانكس لارا 


نيفيان قال:


> *اتمنى متكونش المحافظة دى اسكندرية
> علفكرة احنا لسه راجعين من مطروح واهل البلد بيتعاملوا بشكل مقزز ومقرف جدا
> المصيفيين بالنسبة ليهم باب رزق ومع الاسف بيتعاملوامعاهم اسوء معاملة فىن وفين لما تلاقى حد منهم محترم وبيتعامل بزوء
> لكن انا حبيت اقولك نصيحة بلاش تروح عند الشخص دا تانى او حتى تفكر تشترى منه عيش لانه هو وسط اهله ويمكن وقت ما تروح تشترى منه تانى يستفزك تقوم متعصب يتكتروا عليك والموقف هيكون مش كويس وحصلت معانا اكتر من مرة وربنا ستر
> ...


مش اسكندريه
بصى هى اى بلد ساحليه 
مشكلتها ان اهل البلد بيمتهنو مهنة السياحه ولكن بيمتهنوها مجرد سبوبه دايره وبتجيب فلوس وبيعتمدو ع كده انهم اهل البلد يعنى محدش هيسد معاهم فى اى حاجه لان الغرباوى غرباوى وابن البلد ابن بلد
فمحدش هيجى معايا لانى غرباوى وهيجو مع ابن البلد
اما موضوع فينو وتوست والكلام ده
فمتقلقيش 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أربعة أية فى خمستاشر أية ؟؟ ..هو قاتل قتيل ؟؟!!!!
> يعنى هو على أقصى الأحوال سعادتك دة محضر ( مُشادة ) يعنى محصَّلش " مشاجرة "
> المشاجرة بيبقى فيها ضرب وتعوير وتقطيع هدوم ...وانت خارج صاغ سليم
> يعنى حتى لو جابوا الواد ( بفرض يعنى ) هيتسأل كام سؤال ويتوكل ولا هيتعرض على نيابة من أساسه
> ...


ههههههههه باشا ده محضر سب دين وقذف وشتم وتطور لخناقه والناس اتدخلت
ومعايا شهود واحده منقبه وموزتين جامدين اخر حاجه اما المنقبه دى عليها جوز عيون :11azy:


oesi no قال:


> *جبت معاك شهود ؟؟
> مش هياخد 4 فى 15 صعبه دى
> هو ممكن يتاخد القسم يتروق
> الا لو رش رشه نضيفه هناك محدش هيكلمه
> ...


طبعاً طبعاً شاهده من اهل المنطقه
واتننين سياح زيي
فعلاً كفايه بقر بقى 
عليا الطلاق  منور ياض:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## oesi no (28 يوليو 2013)

كلمنى اكتر عن المنقبة الشاهدة 
او الاتنين التانيين 
اللى يجى فى ايدك يعنى
اصل احنا غلابه السنة دى ومفيش مصيف ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ههههههههه باشا ده محضر سب دين وقذف وشتم وتطور لخناقه والناس اتدخلت
> ومعايا شهود واحده منقبه وموزتين جامدين اخر حاجه اما المنقبه دى عليها جوز عيون :11azy:



ممكن طلب ؟
طيب ميرسى اوى ياباشا لو ماكنتش تحلف:new6::new6:
امانة عليك تحكى الموضوع دا بالتفصيل حتة حتة
اصلنا بنحب التفاصيل اوى فى الحكايات دى 

وعيونها كانت اية ياترى يامينا :81ls:
^____^​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يوليو 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> المفروض انه هيتعرض ع النيابه لو الولد مش موجود اثناء عرض المحضر ع النيابه هياخد تجديد غيابى وزمان وكيل النيابه اداله التجديد اصلا


 *[FONT=&quot]دة ما كانش بجنيه عيش دة ..!!!*​​:t33::t33::t33:​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ياعم هتشتغلنا ع الصبح ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تجديد أية بس ؟ ...مافيش نيابة بتحبس متهم ( غيابى ) يا عم الحاج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وبعدين أنت لية سيبت موضوعك الأساسى والأهم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين أخبار الموزتين الجامدين آخر حاجة ...وفين جوز العيون ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​


​ *[FONT=&quot]وكانوا عيون " كواحل " وفاتونى ...آه لآهٍ يا رفاقِ ساعدونى ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا أية بالظبط ؟!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------

